# grady white or boston whaler



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

Been lookin at some used boats and i know they are both good boats.was wondering if anybody had an opinion on which rode the best,etc.lookin at about a 29 to 30 footer walkaround.


----------



## De Anza Jig (Jan 16, 2008)

When werelooking at boats acouple years back, werode in a Grady Sailfish 255 (its was a 92' model) with twin 200 mercs and it was AWESOME. We didn't buy it because it was a little too much for just my dad to handle, but a very solid boat for sure.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ive fished a 30 grady "marlin" and it is a beast......very comfortable fishing machine.....having fished a comparable whaler to compare the 2 though


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Grady White is the better of the two. Whaler sells simply because of reputation, but for a better ride Grady White.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Go with the Grady White!!!


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Grady hands down! Fished both and own a Grady!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Just an obsevation from looking at boats sitting on skids at Daybreak. The Whaler was the only boat I saw that had a pad at the stern. All of the Grady's carried the deadrise the entire length of the hull. I like the idea of that flat pad for mounting a thru hull and also for helping the boat get up on plane quicker. It has to help the performance. You better have some deep pockets for that 30' grady. That sucker is heavy!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I will tell you a boat to look at and concider. The Everglades, it is being manufactured by the same guy that invented Whaler a long time ago.


----------



## wjbrand (Sep 29, 2007)

> *wrightackle (5/2/2008)*Just an obsevation from looking at boats sitting on skids at Daybreak. The Whaler was the only boat I saw that had a pad at the stern. All of the Grady's carried the deadrise the entire length of the hull. I like the idea of that flat pad for mounting a thru hull and also for helping the boat get up on plane quicker. It has to help the performance. You better have some deep pockets for that 30' grady. That sucker is heavy!


This pad maybe the reason that Whalers have been known to capsize in a following sea.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Not saying it's not a good boat but I have read many reports of transoms rotting on Gradys and having to be replaced.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I had a Everglades 21 CC, Great boat. I was ready to move up, so I now have a Grady White 257 Advance CC. I have to admit that the Grady is twice the boat the Everglades was. When I was shopping, I did a lot of time sittin in both the Grady and the Boston's at marine max. I went with the Grady and I love the decision.

Go and sit in them and take them both for a sea trial in rough water.......


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *welldoya (5/2/2008)*Not saying it's not a good boat but I have read many reports of transoms rotting on Gradys and having to be replaced.


This has been my observation about the older Gradys. 

What year boats are we talking about here. I have seen way too many older Gradys that also had deck problems with soft spots etc... It seems that the decking and the transoms on the older boats had some issues. This is simply an observation that I have made about the older models, say 92 or older. The new models seem to be great fishing machines. i do not have any experience or knowlege on the Boston Whalers though. I am not fortunate enough to have enough money to even look at Whaler boats.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Used to go out with a buddy that owned a 25 Grady Cuddy with a extended transome bracket. It rode great! Trust me, we have been in some nasty stuff out there! 6' drops and the boat seemed to still be in control! Never felt any doubt about being safe that day, but it all depends on the Captain if you ask me. JMO. I'd go with the Grady for sure or the Everglades if you can touch it!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I replied earlier, but it got lost in cyber-space!:doh

Anyway, bro-in-law has a BW, and I know a guy who does bizz. w/them. Quality ain't what it used to be!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

GRADY WHITE !!!

One of the few small boats with a hull designed by real naval architects. I've rode on them and fished them. Hands down the fit, finish and ride is better. In fact I heard from a pretty reliable source that when Boston designed the 30' Conquest they sent some engineers to copy the Grady 30' hull.

Go Grady you won't be disapointed.

I thought long and hard before I bought a Bertram about a Grady.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Check this link out. You might have to go to the first page of it, but go to the link. I think this would make you want the Whaler, I know I would.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

No link......Wishin???????


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

wow forgot the link :doh



http://www.thehulltruth.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=196951&posts=96


----------

